# R35 carbon ducktail bootlid



## GeeTR (May 13, 2015)

New or used.


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

I have it.


----------



## GeeTR (May 13, 2015)

PM me price, Samo. I can come collect from you to save delivery. 

Sean


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

GeeTR said:


> PM me price, Samo. I can come collect from you to save delivery.
> 
> Sean


Pmed mate.


----------

